# [SOLVED] Mixereinstellungen setzen sich automatisch zurück

## Vortex375

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier ein kleines aber nerviges Problem. Nach jedem neustart sind meine Mixereinstellungen wieder auf ich-weiß-nicht-was-für-einen Zustand zurückgesetzt. Der Mixer befindet sich nicht wieder in der Grundeinstellung, bei der alle Kanäle gemutet sind, sondern in einer durchaus vernünftigen Konfiguration. Das einzige was ich ändern möchte, ist den Master-Regler auf 70 statt auf 90 einzustellen, aber diese Änderung behält er nicht.

Folgendes hab ich probiert:

- alsa stoppen (/etc/init.d/alsasound stop)

- /etc/asound.state löschen

- alsa wieder starten

Seltsamerweise waren danach meine Mixereinstellungen nicht zurückgesetzt! Hab ich etwas verpasst und die Einstellungen werden nicht mehr in der asound.state gespeichert?

Ich hab dann in alsamixer alles so eingestellt, wie es sein sollte und dann ein alsactl store ausgeführt.

Nach dem neustart waren die Einstellungen wieder weg. Die Einstellungen verschwinden aber nur, wenn ich den PC neustarte, wenn ich nur alsasound neustarte, bleiben die Änderungen erhalten.  :Question: 

Hier noch meine /etc/conf.d/alsasound:

```

# ENABLE_OSS_EMUL:

# Do you want to enable in-kernel oss emulation?

# no - Do not load oss emul drivers

# yes - Load oss emul drivers if they're found

ENABLE_OSS_EMUL="yes"

# RESTORE_ON_START:

# Do you want to restore your mixer settings?  If not, your cards will be

# muted.

# no - Do not restore state

# yes - Restore state

RESTORE_ON_START="yes"

# SAVE_ON_STOP:

# Do you want to save changes made to your mixer volumes when alsasound

# stops?

# no - Do not save state

# yes - Save state

SAVE_ON_STOP="no"

```

Das SAVE_ON_STOP="no" ist Absicht; ich möchte bei jedem neustart wieder meine sauberen Mixereinstellungen haben.Last edited by Vortex375 on Wed Aug 15, 2007 1:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## saturday

Vielleicht bringt es was, einmalig SAVE_ON_STOP="no" auf "yes" zu ändern?

----------

## tgurr

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-572159.html

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Wie Knieper schon sagte speichert das init Skript nach /var/lib/alsa/asound.state.
> 
> Der Befehl alsactl store allerdings speichert nach /etc/asound.state und hat folglich keinen Effekt. 

 

... was für ein Schwachsinn ist das denn bitte.  :Shocked: 

Haben da ein paar Gentoo devs gepennt oder was war da los?

----------

## tgurr

Gepennt nicht, aber ändern will man es wohl auch nicht:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=180119

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=180186

Wer den Sinn dahinter findet darf ihn behalten.  :Wink:  Ubuntu hats zumindest gepatched.

In Gentoo wird das erst der Fall sein wenn sich ALSA Upstream dazu entschließt das zu ändern.

----------

## Vortex375

So ein Mist, ich hab jetzt das hier gemacht:

```

# rm /var/lib/alsa/asound.state

# ln -s /etc/asound.state /var/lib/alsa/asound.state 
```

Und dann nochmal alsactl store ausgeführt. Die Mixereinstellungen überleben aber immernoch keinen Neustart.

----------

## tgurr

SAVE_ON_STOP="no" mal temporär zum Testen auf yes gesetzt?

----------

## Vortex375

vorerst [SOLVED]. Siehe mein post hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575890.html

----------

